# Ideas for a sevenstring tat



## Labrie (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been looking at a lot of tattoo art lately, as I'm getting a dragon done in a few weeks and, being the proud seven string player I am, I was thinking about some idea's for a seven string themed tat besides an actual guitar.

So, let's hear some idea's and maybe someone could photoshop something up because I'd be inclined to get one if the look was right.

The first thing that popped into my head while browsing this site was to use the '777' symbol that's in the top right corner of the site and put it on a superman type symbol for the background and then metal the fuck out of it.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 14, 2008)

I am working on a tat right now featuring like a line art 7 string design. A friend is helping me clean it up. I am more of a digital artist, and he is a more of a fine arts dude. On the plus side he used to be a tattoo artist too. So I did a live trace of Illustrator of my C-7 ATX and he is helping to clean it up and make it more tattoo like. I will then incorporate the rest of my design. Should be sweet.


----------



## Labrie (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah I'm still working on some ideas myself. I already have plans to get a couple of my own seven strings tattoo'd on me at some point but I was interested in some other sort of seven string symbol. I guess I thought maybe this sort of thing would have been more popular lol


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, something my tattoo artist friend warned me about is that they might not get it right. I originally wanted my guitar tattooed on me, but he said tattoo artists will often forget strings, and little details like that. It would piss me off, so I figured I would go with more of a representation of a guitar, and be less focused on the detail of it.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 21, 2008)

Find something that is meaningful to you. A design I plan on getting for a tattoo someday, Even if it has nothing to do with the image of a guitar itself. it can be symbolic of music, 7 strings, in other ways.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have been going through a few designs and I am having a tattoo artist put some elements I came up with together. Here is one I designed yesterday that I really like. I might use this, but I am not sure yet. Its based off the shape of the Schecter C-7 series. I was trying to design colorful and complex tats before, but I think I might keep it simple.


----------



## nordhauser06 (Aug 13, 2008)

Just abide by the rules of thumb: no Chinese symbols, tribal, or barbed wire.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't consider that any of those.

I am not going with that tat. I had him work up one of my 7 strings with some other elements and he got some amazing details!


----------

